# [solved] А что с gentoo.ru ?

## SimonLitt

Есть здесь кто-нибудь с gentoo.ru? Если да, настучите пожалуйста администраторам, что уже несколько недель не работает регистрация и похоже тоже не работает форма обратной связи.Last edited by SimonLitt on Thu Dec 19, 2013 8:35 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Azik

Привет, что именно не работает? Письмо не приходит с подтверждением?

----------

## Pinkbyte

Сообщил админам в джаббер-конференцию(gentoo@conference.gentoo.ru), в которую кстати можно попасть извне(правда придется пройти капчу). Говорят проблема уже устранена, так что если что-то не работает - лучше постучаться туда и объяснить что именно, потому что это лучше чем нам всем играть в испорченный телефон.

----------

## TigerJr

Я забанен на gentoo.ru, так-что жизнедеятельность этого сообщества меня не интересует. извините

----------

